# Angeln am und auf dem möckeln



## maxi taxi (28. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute !
Ich werde in den Sommerferien zum möckeln fahren um an und auf ihm zu angeln.
Meine frage:
Welche Köder sollte ich benutzen und wo stehen die Hechte (flach- oder tiefwasser).

Danke schonmal im vorraus !!|supergri


Lg maxi taxi


----------



## daniel_ (1. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*



maxi taxi schrieb:


> Moin Leute !
> Ich werde in den Sommerferien zum möckeln fahren um an und auf ihm zu angeln.
> Meine frage:
> Welche Köder sollte ich benutzen und wo stehen die Hechte (flach- oder tiefwasser).
> ...




Schau mal in die Suche. Da gab es schon einige Tips zum Möckeln...


----------



## maxi taxi (1. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Danke, allerdings habe ich nochnicht rausbekommen welche Köder ich mitnehmen soll.


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Wenn du dir die verschiedenen Berichte zu den Seen in Südschweden durchliest dann wirst du einiges über die gängigsten Köder in Erfahrung bringen. Da du im Sommer fährst 
wirst du die Räuber eher in den tieferen Bereichen antreffen.
Also tieflaufende Wobbler oder Gummifische einsetzen.
Ich persönlich habe da die besten Erfolge mit Mann´s Wobblern
und Castaic Gummifischen beim Schleppen gehabt.

Gruß Ralf  |wavey:


----------



## maxi taxi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Vielen dank Ralf Du hast mir sehr geholfen 
Kann mir noch jemand sagen welche wobblerModelle ich verenden soll?


----------



## daniel_ (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Rapala Magnum sind auch zu empfehlen (Als sinkende Variante)


----------



## TiMa (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hey maxi taxi

im sommer stehen die hechte meistens tief. am besten klappts an den abfallenden kanten der "barschberge". die großen freiwasserhechte haben beim schleppen zwischen 4+10m gebissen. auch die reedkanten sind, wenn sie ans tiefwasser grenzen, gut. am besten gehts mit sinkenden Wobblern, die kanste in jeder tiefe führen und lassen sich in der regel weiter werfen. die farben in barschdecor und rot weiß laufen immer. es müssen nicht immer die teuersten wobbler sein. auch ein stück besenstiel, geschnitzt und bemahlt,richtig geführt fängt auch. große Spinner mit einzelhaken und Twister sind auch gut. am besten sind die alten mepps modelle in silber mit3/0- 5/0er(Hecht und wallerhaken) einzelhaken, orangem oder rotem Twister 10-12cm,in größe 4 oder 5 gegangen. schneide den Drilling ab und befestige den Haken mit einem oder zwei federringen. verwende immer ein mindestens 50cm stahlvorfach!!! ich habe 20pfünder auch auf kleine Spinner und Wobbler gefangen. die kurzen schwedischen stahlvorfächer sind dann zu kurz und führen zum fischverlust. gummifische mit der tiefe angepasten bleiköpfen sind auch gut. die "uto" und "atomlöffel" von abbu und efzettlöffel, lassen sich auch in flachem wasser schön langsam führen. hier auch barschdecor, rot-weiß oder silber. am besten geht es natürlich vom boot aus.
das sind meine erfahrungen aus 30 jahren schweden, soll nicht heißen das das der weißheit letzter schluß ist.
wenn weitere fragen sind schick ne pn

gruß TiMa


----------



## maxi taxi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Daaanke


----------



## karl97 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

wie siehts aus mit dem bonnie 128 sinkend geht der da gut in öl farbend?


----------



## pfingstangler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Ich werde in 4 Wochen zum Möckeln (in der Nähe von Älmhult) fahren.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Tiefenkarte des Sees oder Tips, wo ich eine bekommen kann (digital oder auf Papier)?


----------



## Eiderente (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hallo Zusammen, für mich geht es auch ende August nach Möckeln.  Was Hecht, Barsch und Zander-köder betrifft konnte ich mich hier im Thread und im Forum schon schlau lesen.
Was mich aber auch interessiert ist der Friedfischbestand speziell Karpfen und Schleie. Kann mir dazu jemand Infos geben oder hat es dort am See schon mal direkt auf diese beiden Fische versucht?

Gruß Christian


----------



## pfingstangler (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*



Eiderente schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, für mich geht es auch ende August nach Möckeln. Was Hecht, Barsch und Zander-köder betrifft konnte ich mich hier im Thread und im Forum schon schlau lesen.
> Was mich aber auch interessiert ist der Friedfischbestand speziell Karpfen und Schleie. Kann mir dazu jemand Infos geben oder hat es dort am See schon mal direkt auf diese beiden Fische versucht?
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Hallo Christian,

hier gibt es Infos zum Möckeln:
http://www.almhult.se/download/18.1b9fd5b312f00fe6cd8800012446/Fiska+i+%C3%84lmhultsbygden+2011.pdf
C3%84lmhultsbygden+2011.pdf

Karpfen- und Schleienfreunde sollten am Möckeln also auf Ihre Kosten kommen.
Sollte ich im Juli einer dieser Fischarten begegnen, werde ich es hier kurz bekannt geben.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Eiderente (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*



pfingstangler schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> hier gibt es Infos zum Möckeln:
> http://www.almhult.se/download/18.1b9fd5b312f00fe6cd8800012446/Fiska+i+%C3%84lmhultsbygden+2011.pdf
> ...



HEy danke für deine Antwort Uli 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß in Schweden! Ich bin für jeden Bericht von dir gespannt auch wenn es um Raubfische geht. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich auch hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander probieren und nebenbei aber auch mal auf Karpfen und Schleie testen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## pfingstangler (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*



Eiderente schrieb:


> HEy danke für deine Antwort Uli
> 
> Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß in Schweden! Ich bin für jeden Bericht von dir gespannt auch wenn es um Raubfische geht. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich auch hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander probieren und nebenbei aber auch mal auf Karpfen und Schleie testen.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Hallo Christian,

ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg!
Ein paar Würmer und Maden werden wir auch mitnehmen.
Am Asnen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren prächtige Schleien gefangen - vielleicht klappts am Möckeln ja auch!? 

Bis denn
Uli


----------



## pfingstangler (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Zurück vom Möckeln:

Wer in Schweden Sommerurlaub machen will, sollte sich an mir orientieren.
Zum dritten mal hintereinander Wetter wie auf Mallorca.
Fisch ist im Möckeln reichlich. Ich war im südlichen Bereich des Sees und habe auf dem Echolot täglich Hunderte (wahrscheinlich) Zander auf 5 – 7 Meter gesehen.
Die Linie zwischen Grasinsel 2 und der Insel Afrika (heißt wirklich so) ist scheinbar die Zander-Wohnstube.
Gefangen haben wir tagsüber leider keinen einzigen – die Kollegen waren irgendwie nicht auf Raub aus. Ab 20:00 Uhr stiegen die Chancen, letztendlich sprangen dabei 3 Zander, 5 Hechte und 3 Barsche heraus.
Meine Empfehlung: bei Sonnenuntergang losfahren (wir waren zu faul). Die Erfolgsquote dürfte dann deutlich höher sein!

Gruß
Pfingstangler


----------



## Eiderente (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hallo pfingstangler,

das hört sich doch nach einem richtig schönen Urlaub an den du hattest. Deine Ausbeute für eine Woche ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Ich hoffe dass das Wetter bei uns auch einigermaßen mitspielen wird.
Danke für dein kurzes Feedback das macht Hoffnung und die Erwartungen steigen


----------



## Axel54 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hallo Möckeln-Fans,
war dieses Jahr im Mai dort - Traumrevier, viele Inseln vor allem unter Wasser und flache Buchten mit Hechte. Allerdings auch massig Steine und Untiefen - ohne Karte keine Chance! Kostet vor Ort 40€! Kann euch preiswert weiterhelfen: 1:15000 sehr detailiert. Einfach eine Nachricht an mich.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Axel54 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Kann ich nur beipflichten. Im Mai erstaunlicherweise keine Mücken! 
Echolot ist Pflicht. 
Die Schweden schauen, was die Urlauber machen und sitzen am nächsten Tag am gleichen Platz.
Schleppen war nicht so erfolgreich - eher in den Tiefwasserzonen und den Buchten.
Das wetter ist launisch und ändert sich blitzartig. Rettungswesten nicht vergessen!
 Wir fahren auch wieder hin.
Gruß Axel


----------



## thorb (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob und wo man ein Motorboot, bzw. einen Außenbordmotor mieten kann? Beim Campingplatz haben sie leider nur Ruderboote.


----------



## kaipiranja (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Tiefenkarte Möckeln:

http://www.mockeln.net/meny_MFVOF/kartan/bilder/Sjokort110113.jpg

Gruß, KAi


----------



## Eiderente (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Irgendwie passt die Tiefenkarte nicht zu dem See in Schweden wo ich ende August hin fahre. Gibt es zwei mal den See Möckeln in Schweden?
Zu dem See wo ich hin fahre der liegt bei Älmhult.


----------



## Shadrap (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

So ist es. Der Möckeln, auf den sich die Tiefenkarte von kaipiranja bezieht liegt ein gutes Stück weiter nördlich in Värmland zwischen Degerfors und Karlskoga.


----------



## kaipiranja (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

...kann nur mit der dienen, für den Möckeln bei Älmhult gibt es anscheinen keine Karten im Web - also nur zu kaufen. Sie kosten 300 Kr (~36€) und 150Kr (~18€) letztere zeigt anscheinend nur nord und südteil des Möckeln.

KAi


----------



## thorb (19. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Weiß jemand, ob es einen Guide am Möckeln gibt, den man buchen kann?


----------



## Eiderente (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hallo, ich wollte auch kurz berichten wie es mir in der einen Woche am Möckeln ergangen ist.
Wir waren vom 25.08-01.09.12 in Bolsnäs bei Liatorp am See Möckeln. 
Da wir kein Echolot und keine Tiefenkarte für den See hatten haben wir übliche Stellen für Räuber versucht auf zu suchen. Dadurch ist uns leider nicht effektiv gelungen Kanten aus zu loten was das angeln auf Zander ausgeschlossen hat.
Wir könnten insgesamt reichlich fisch fangen. Ca. 20 Hechte und 30 Barsche. Man muss dazu aber sagen die größten Hechte waren zwischen 55-60cm davon hatten wir ca 10 Stück. 3 gute Barsche konnten wir fangen zwischen 34-38cm hatten diese. Leider ist mir ein richtig fetter Barsch direkt vor Kescher abgegangen. Ich ärger mich heute noch ich schätze der Fisch hatte ca. 45-50cm #q.

Insgesamt ein abwechslungsreicher See der gerade für Raubfischangler viel zu bieten hat.


----------



## Eiderente (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*



thorb schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es einen Guide am Möckeln gibt, den man buchen kann?



Wir waren im Touristikbüro in Ljungby dort gab es reichlich Informationen zu den umliegenden Gewässern. Ich hatte dort auch Prospekte zu Guides gesehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es für den See Möckeln war. Hier der Link für das Touristikbüro http://www.ljungby.se/ger/ . Die Mitarbeiter dort im Büro sprechen perfektes deutsch und waren sehr nett.

Vielleicht hilft es euch weiter.


----------



## daniel_ (3. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Vielen Dank für deinen ehrlichen Bericht. Ist selten genug das auch mal nicht 100%ig erfolgreiche Urlaube als Bericht gepostet werden...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## impeller (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

hallo habe im Möckeln noch nie einen Karpfen erwischt. Der See ist aber gut  mit Wels bestückt (Wels steht in SE unter Naturschutz)

m.f.G.  Otto


----------



## impeller (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

hallo wollte nur meine Erfahrung mit einbringen dass die Zander im Möckeln ab August sehr schlecht beißen , bin noch nicht dahinter gestiegen warum !
Habe es auch im tieferen Wasser versucht so um die 8-10m  ,ohne Erfolg.
Man sollte es mit einem Down Rigger versuchen

m.f.G. Otto


----------



## impeller (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Beim Erwerb der Angelkarte für den See Möckeln ist auch die Erlaubnis für einen Teil von dem kleinen Fluß Helge`a wie dem Katsjön u. Säganessjon
beinhaltet. Die genannten Gewässer sind von dem Ort Diö zu erreichen . Von Diö aus kann man auch gut den See Möckeln befischen(liegt von Älmhult kommend) vor Liatorp.
Die genannten Nebengewässer haben sehr gute Weißfisch u. Barschbestände.

m.f.G.  Otto


----------



## impeller (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Auf dem See Möckeln sind die Fahrrinnen gezeichnet .
2 Markierungen (rot- grün) in der Mitter durchfahren.
Wenn nur 1 Markierung z.B rot von Älmhult kommend
rechts vorbei fahren , bei grüner links vorbei.
Achtung , Schwimmweste nicht vergessen , den das Wetter kann schnell umschlagen u. es entsteht starker Wellengang.

Außerhalb der Fahrrinnen Unmengen von Felsen oder Steinfeldern , die sich teilweise nur cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden u. bei Kontakt sicherlich einen
Motorschaden verursachen. Viel Spaß u. Petry heil.

m.f.G. Otto


----------



## stev77 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Hallo,

ziehe den See mal wieder etwas nach oben.
Fahre im August zum Möckeln.|wavey:
Wollte auf diesem Wege nochmal nach Kartenmaterial fragen.
Vielleicht hat sich in der Zeit etwas getan und es besitzt jemand eine Karte von diesem See die er nicht mehr braucht.
(Soll auch nicht umsonst sein!)

Gruss


----------



## Schlammfisch (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr im August erstmals an den Möckeln, hat jemand eine Tiefenkarte übrig ? 
Bitte PN


----------



## sam0r (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln am und auf dem möckeln*

Ich klinke mich mal ein. Ich werde dieses Jahr im Mai mit 7 Freunden eine Woche an den Möckeln fahren. Blöderweise hat die Organisation ein Nichtangler übernommen, sodass im Moment noch etwas unklar ist, wie und ob wir an Boote kommen. Ich habe jetzt schon vom Campingplatz in Bökhult gelesen, aber dort scheint es, soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe nur ruder, und keine Motorboote.
Habt ihr vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich, um vor Ort Boote zu mieten?


----------

